# I miss you so much Nana - 8/2005 - 7/2012



## hngton (Aug 1, 2012)

He's a boy. Diagnosed with lymphoma T-Cell. Did chemo but only helped for 3 months. Here are pics of him from young to mid age.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. May he live forever in your heart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances as many of us have. Nana was a very cute pup. I'm sure you will think of him everyday.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

From pup to the beauty of his sugar face I am sure he has imprinted much happiness in your heart. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Nana. He sure did grow into a handsome man. That is way to young to loose him to Lymphoma. We understand your pain.


----------



## hngton (Aug 1, 2012)

The only regret I have is that he didn't get to spend his last moment with us. He was hospitalized because he was not eating for 2 days. I thought that they could give him fluid to make him eat again. I was gonna pick him up the next morning but he died the evening before. I should've brought him home and have him died in my arms. He've felt very lonely and thought we abandoned him. Thanks for all the supports by the way.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

hngton said:


> The only regret I have is that he didn't get to spend his last moment with us. He was hospitalized because he was not eating for 2 days. I thought that they could give him fluid to make him eat again. I was gonna pick him up the next morning but he died the evening before. I should've brought him home and have him died in my arms. He've felt very lonely and thought we abandoned him. Thanks for all the supports by the way.


That's very hard. I'm so sorry that you weren't able to be with him. You had no way of knowing though. I believe that he knows that you were there with him though in spirit. Still I know it hurts so much.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Not even 7 ....I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't second guess yourself. You were trying to help him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Nana. So young and so beautiful. That night he never left your thoughts, you were with him in spirit, thinking of him and Nana knew that.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Nana.


----------



## hngton (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone else feels this way about their pets

If came the hour, if came the day
If came the year, when you went away
How could I live, I'd surely die
What would I be if you say goodbye

How would I laugh, how could I love
Could I believe in a God above
How would I hope, how could I pray
If came the hour, if came the day

But you are here, lying beside me
I watch you breath, each rise and fall
Without you here, then there would be
Nothing at all

If in this world, all things must pass
And we must raise, the parting glass
No words would ever come
What could I say
If came the hour, if came the day
Find more similar lyrics on IF CAME THE HOUR Lyrics SECRET GARDEN

There'd be no music in my soul
How could I dance, now you to hold
How could I hear the violin
There'd be no song, I could ever sing

But you are here, lying beside me
I watch you breath, each rise and fall
Without you here, then there would be
Nothing at all

Now you awake, the dawn sweeps in
I touch your mouth, I touch your skin
How would I live, if you should go away
If came the hour, if came the day

How could I live, if you should go away
If came the hour, if came the day

If came the hour, if came the day

The song name is If Came the Hour by Secret Garden
This is exactly how I feel, I wish that he knows this and he's not lonely wherever he is, hoping someday we'll meet again...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We all feel that way. They are not just pets, they are family, our best friends, our hearts and souls. I know how much you hurt. I am so, so sorry.

That song is beautiful, says it all. If you don't mind...




​I can't stop crying now.​


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Nana, he knows the special place he had in your heart, and he will now be running free again at the bridge


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What abeautiful boy he is, so hard to lose them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss i loved all the photos


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nana*

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Beautiful Boy, Nana. I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him and we will all see them at the Rainbow Bridge.
You were trying to help him and I am sure he knows that and how much you love him!!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Nana. Please don't be too hard on yourself - you were doing the right thing - trying to get him treatment. You could have never known that he would have passed that night. You were there with him in spirit and I'm sure he knew that.


----------

